# Hello everyone



## Shenandoah

Hi everyone my husband and I are finally trying again after our daughter was born still. Im so excited i got pregnant around this time two years ago and everything was going great until i contracted CMV. I was so sick and the doctors didnt take it seriously they kept saying i was a low risk pregnancy even though best case senerio my daughter was going to be blind and deaf when she was born. My husband and i had no clue what was instore for us even after i went into preterm labor and there was no heartbeat. Hopefully this is our year and we will get our rainbow baby we want so badly. Baby dust to everyone


----------



## Kiwiberry

Omg I'm so sorry for your loss hun :hugs:. That's so awful you were treated that way too. I wish you the best TTC. :dust:


----------



## Shenandoah

Thank you @Kiwiberry. Are you currently ttc


----------



## autumnal

So incredibly sorry for your loss, I hope the new year brings your family happier times


----------



## Wobbles

Hi

Welcome to BabyandBump <3


----------



## ClairAye

I'm sorry for your loss. :hugs: Wishing you the best!


----------



## Bevziibubble

I'm so sorry for your loss :hugs:


----------

